# 2016 Ankona ShadowCast 17



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here is the first ShadowCast 17 (no tunnel) out of the actual mold for the 17. Ive had it for about a month now and have it dialed in pretty good for now until I start to mess around with new props.

It started out with a 23hp Copperhead Surface Drive mud motor. I was not happy with the performance of that motor on the hull so I went ahead and put a new 25hp Suzuki on it with a 30hp ECU (it has a 15" transom so a 25 was the only option, hence the reason I added the ECU from a 30, its the only difference between the 2 motors).
The motor is on a jack plate with 4" of setback and how it is set right now the cavitation plate is even with the bottom of the boat.

Im getting 28-29 solo (190lbs). Have not yet run it with another person since I got it set up how I like it. I was getting 25-26 with my dad (270lbs) before I got the jack plate and trim pin set where it likes it.

It floats in 5" with me on the platform and my dad on the bow. 6" if Im on the platform and nobody is up front.

It poles great, rides great, and is surprisingly stable for its size. I can walk from the front to the back on the gunnel no problem.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How did it perform before the ECU swap?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> How did it perform before the ECU swap?


I gained about 2-3 mph with the ECU. About 500 more RPMs. It would turn 5500-5600. Now it turns 6100 easily. Im still in the break in period as well so I have been kinda still taking it easy. I think the extra hp will really come into play more when I have a heavier load. Im going to try a Michigan Wheel 3 blade ss prop soon. Its a 10 1/8" by 13 pitch prop. I will post the numbers when I try it.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice sled man, also Go Gators.


----------



## Renethemagicman (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm in the works with having a 17 built from them. Anything you wish you would have done differently?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice how you like your inside lights


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Where did you find the ecu? I'm looking to do the same thing with my 25


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Renethemagicman said:


> I'm in the works with having a 17 built from them. Anything you wish you would have done differently?


Only thing is add a tiller console with grab bar. Which im planning on having them install the next month or 2.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> Nice how you like your inside lights


Theyre worth every penny. Every boat should have them.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

D. C. Ward said:


> Where did you find the ecu? I'm looking to do the same thing with my 25


I ordered it from https://www.perfprotech.com/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Love that color combo! Nice setup!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Look's great!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you run that Michigan wheel prop yet?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Have you run that Michigan wheel prop yet?


Yea, theres a thread on it in the prop section.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Have you run that Michigan wheel prop yet?



This one:

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/shadowcast-17-ss-prop.39958/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

GatorFan321 said:


> This one:
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/shadowcast-17-ss-prop.39958/


Thanks

Did you run the aluminum stock prop to compare?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did you run the aluminum stock prop to compare?


I did, didn't think about putting that info in there though.

The stock prop would push the boat 28 with just me, 27 with 2. It turned about 6200 so the RPM were good but the biggest issue was the blowout. Turning the boat it would just not hook up. I had the motor jacked up about 2.5" above the lowest it would go. Most of my running is in a fairly straight line (until duck season) so i left it jacked up and just dealt with it. Never ran the stock prop with the jp lowered.

I added that paragraph to the prop thread as well. Thanks for pointing that out, not much sense in posting info about the new one if theres nothing to compare to.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

GatorFan321 said:


> I did, didn't think about putting that info in there though.
> 
> The stock prop would push the boat 28 with just me, 27 with 2. It turned about 6200 so the RPM were good but the biggest issue was the blowout. Turning the boat it would just not hook up. I had the motor jacked up about 2.5" above the lowest it would go. Most of my running is in a fairly straight line (until duck season) so i left it jacked up and just dealt with it. Never ran the stock prop with the jp lowered.
> 
> I added that paragraph to the prop thread as well. Thanks for pointing that out, not much sense in posting info about the new one if theres nothing to compare to.


Thanks for the info, I have the stock prop on mine no Jack plate so I was curious about the difference.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Thanks for the info, I have the stock prop on mine no Jack plate so I was curious about the difference.


Is yours a 17 with no tunnel?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

GatorFan321 said:


> Is yours a 17 with no tunnel?


HB glades skiff, similar in size.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

What do you plan on blinding your boat with for duck hunting?
My SC 18 just got finished. I plan on hunting out of it this fall.

http://www.microskiff.com/media/image.1154/


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome looking boat man. What are the actual colors of hull/deck? Does the deck get hot in the sun?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Icroc said:


> What do you plan on blinding your boat with for duck hunting?
> My SC 18 just got finished. I plan on hunting out of it this fall.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/media/image.1154/


I have always just used palm fronds. Very few places i hunt sitting in the boat. When im not sitting in it, i shove it in the bushes somewhere and just blind it up a bit with fronds. If im sitting in it, depending on the cover around, I just cut enough fronds to go around it. I hate hunting from a boat so i only do it where the water is too deep to sit on a stool.

That 18 looks good too. What motor is on it?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

T Bone said:


> Awesome looking boat man. What are the actual colors of hull/deck? Does the deck get hot in the sun?


Thanks. Its called deadgrass and desert sand. It does get kinda hot. Its not unbearable but you notice it. Getting the platform and casting deck (when i get it back from the powder coat guy) seadek'd since those are the only places i ever really stand.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

GatorFan321 said:


> I have always just used palm fronds. Very few places i hunt sitting in the boat. When im not sitting in it, i shove it in the bushes somewhere and just blind it up a bit with fronds. If im sitting in it, depending on the cover around, I just cut enough fronds to go around it. I hate hunting from a boat so i only do it where the water is too deep to sit on a stool.
> 
> That 18 looks good too. What motor is on it?


It's an old evenrude 25 2 stroke. It is an early 80's model. I hope to run it at some point this weekend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GatorFan321 said:


> I have always just used palm fronds. Very few places i hunt sitting in the boat. When im not sitting in it, i shove it in the bushes somewhere and just blind it up a bit with fronds. If im sitting in it, depending on the cover around, I just cut enough fronds to go around it. I hate hunting from a boat so i only do it where the water is too deep to sit on a stool.
> 
> That 18 looks good too. What motor is on it?


I just use palm fronds on my Saltmarsh mud rig. I zip tie them to the poling platform, throw a couple down on the front deck, and have at it.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I just use palm fronds on my Saltmarsh mud rig. I zip tie them to the poling platform, throw a couple down on the front deck, and have at it.


Are there pictures of that boat floating around on here somewhere?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GatorFan321 said:


> Are there pictures of that boat floating around on here somewhere?


Yeah, I just boosted the thread back to the top. check it out.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Yeah, I just boosted the thread back to the top. check it out.


Thanks.


----------

